
Joe The Plumber's Landing Page - terpua
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2008/11/joe-the-plumber.html
======
Brushfire
This is interesting. However, from my perspective, I dont see this as a lack
of 'provided solution by google', but rather a lack of plumbers even caring.

In the article: "But if you are going to buy cpc advertising, then you'll need
a place for the clicks to go. The local ad agencies and local oriented web
services are happy to create a web presence for local merchants, but they are
often poorly designed and there's no standardization of them."

The real key here, then, is not having this service available, but making it
easier/better/more cost effective for the local ad agencies and ad resellers
to use this instead of their own (and inferior) existing pages.

Most of those places (ad agencies, local web services) charge a nice upfront
premium for this -- a handy new cashcow. Good luck getting them to drop it in
favor of a free google solution.

~~~
gsiener
"Most of those places (ad agencies, local web services) charge a nice upfront
premium for this -- a handy new cashcow. Good luck getting them to drop it in
favor of a free google solution."

Sounds like an area ripe for competition. Can't beat Google's potential price
point of free.

------
ConradHex
I don't want to get political here, but I would think Joe would want to get a
license to be a plumber, or have his own business, or the means to buy one,
before he started advertising.

Joe's a crummy example, in other words.

------
rokhayakebe
For local advertising the answer is an online solution that facilitate offline
advertising. Think of ways Joe the Pumbler can use the internet to manage his
offline advertising efforts.

